# !!!Help with D. Galact!!!



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey sorry in advance that I have no camera, but my frog seems to have an injury right on the tip of it's nose. The yellow coloration has turned a greyish color on a small patch that looks almost as if the frog fell or bumped into something?! I pulled it out and put some neosporin on it with hopes to improve the injury, does anyone have any suggestions or anything?
Thanks 
Evan


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a case of some nose rub. All you can really do is treat it like you have been and it will heal. Unless it is a very severe case that can cause respiratory problems, all you can do is let it heal. Just be careful using neosporin as some types have an antisthetic in it that can be very bad as well. 

Keep an eye on it, keep treating it and it should heal alright.

-Matt

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Man that sounds like exactly what I'm seeing, thank you soo much!!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Evan Keller said:


> Man that sounds like exactly what I'm seeing, thank you soo much!!


Neosporin is not standard for using on frogs, I don't know why everyone keeps mentioning it. It's not good stuff, and can cause a skin reaction and actually slow down healing. Bacitracin zinc or metronizadole might help, consult a vet first before administering meds.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

earthfrog said:


> Neosporin is not standard for using on frogs, I don't know why everyone keeps mentioning it. It's not good stuff, and can cause a skin reaction and actually slow down healing. Bacitracin zinc or metronizadole might help, consult a vet first before administering meds.


A quick search for "neosporin" finds quite a few posts going back to 2004 (when the board started I think) with people that have had success healing skin abrasions and nose rubs using neosporin. 

Perhaps it's something that could be useful in the right circumstances?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Had an azureus that had this issue on his bottom lip, best thing to do is give Dr. Frye an email. We treated ours using the metronizadole (sp?) He is the best resource you could contact.

*edit8

I believe this is Dr. Frye' email 

[email protected]


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, actually right after I posted I searched and found threads stating neo would be fine. However I forgot that i actually have a large amount of silver sulfadiazine from a bad grease burn I got last year and applied this. Most of the "nose rub" threads I could find stated that this would be the best method to heal the area affected. I'm hoping it will work for me as well!!
Cheers
Evan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Be careful not to plug his little nostrils.
Doug


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

JL-Exotics said:


> A quick search for "neosporin" finds quite a few posts going back to 2004 (when the board started I think) with people that have had success healing skin abrasions and nose rubs using neosporin.
> 
> Perhaps it's something that could be useful in the right circumstances?


While it could work, from what I understand it should be used as a last resort. Even in humans it is not recommended to use it beyond several days as it can cause skin sensitization and rashes. A vet's advice could be solicited to confirm the correct dosage.


----------

